# Tranny question for the pros?



## kartopics (Oct 19, 2010)

2004 Nissan Maxima, 77 K miles. Car was brought to our shop for a vandalism related repair. Car was fixed but the customer asked us if we could refer him to a good transmission shop - since the tranny would down shift very hard - especially when coming off the frwy. I test drove the car and noticed that the tranny would also slip from 1st to 2nd. Called the transmission shop and released the car. 2 Weeks later (today) the owner of the car calls me and tells me that the tranny shop released the car back to him - free of charge!!! Since they could not fix the hard downshift! They have COMPLETELY rebuilt the tranny and the valve body!!! They are stumped. Any input? Is there a computer related set-up that needs to be performed?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

If the transmission is a 5 speed, you are better off replacing the transmission with a factory reman unit. Hard shifting is a common problem on those mainly due to the fact that it lacks a good fluid cooler and people don't change their fluid. It gums up the valve body. The correct repair is to replace the valve body and torque converter but the cost of those two is more than the complete install of a reman tranny. But if it is a 4 speed. Then I really cant help, those didn't have issues.


----------

